
Pyproject.toml: the future of Python packaging – Brett Cannon (podcast) - variedthoughts
https://testandcode.com/52
======
variedthoughts
Brett Cannon discusses the changes afoot in Python packaging as a result of
PEP 517, PEP 518, starting with "How did we get here?" and "Where are we
going?"

Discussed:

flit Poetry tox Continuous Integration setup.py, MANIFEST.in, etc. pipenv
what's with lock files applications (doesn't go on PyPI) vs libraries (goes on
PyPI) workflows dependency resolution deployment dependencies vs development
dependencies will lock files be standarized multiple lock files
requirements.txt

